# Xfce4 cpufreq-panel plugin übernimmt Einstellungen nicht

## bredde

Tag,

Ich würde gerne bei meinem Centrino die CPU-Frequenz einstellen. Ich habe bei die Governors eingerichtet und sie funktionieren auch. Um die Governors jetzt 'komfortabel' einstellen zu können, will ich auf das Xfce4 cpufreq Panel-Plugin zurückgreifen. Dieses zeigt mir auch immer die korrekte Frequenz und aktuellen Governor an, jedoch kann ich ihn nicht ändern. Ich habe nach einem Klick auf die entsprechende Panel-Fläche die Möglichkeit verschiedene Frequenzen und Governors auszuwählen, jedoch werden diese nicht übernommen.

Hat wer eine Idee woran das liegen kann? Ich würde auf ein Rechteproblem tippen, jedoch weiss ich nicht, wie ich mir Logmeldungen des Plugins anzeigen lassen kann.

Wär nett, wenn mir wer helfen könnte  :Wink: 

----------

## Inte

 *bredde wrote:*   

> Um die Governors jetzt 'komfortabel' einstellen zu können, will ich auf das Xfce4 cpufreq Panel-Plugin zurückgreifen.

 

Soweit ich weiß, dient die Anzeige nur zur "Darstellung" der verfügaren Parameter. Siehe auch: Homepage

Zum einstellen hab ich in die "/etc/conf.d/local.start" folgendes eingetragen: echo "ondemand" > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor

Damit ist mein Notebook nach dem starten automatisch im stromsparenden Modus.

Falls ich das Netzteil einstecke/entferne, wird zwischen performance/ondemand durch Modifikation der "/etc/acpi/events/default" umgeschaltet.

Die acpi-Meldungen (Stecker rein/raus) kannst Du ja in der "/var/log/messages" oder "/var/log/everything/current" auslesen.

----------

## bredde

hm, das scheint fast so zu sein.. nur seltsam dass mir dann eine Auswahlliste mit den Frequenzen und Governors präsentiert wird.

Weiss zufällig wer, ob es ein Panelplugin für Xfce oder Gnome gibt, womit man dies einstellen kann?

----------

## bredde

ich habe jetzt gnome-applets emerged, da ist ein schönes panel plugin bei, mit dem ich auch verändern kann.

----------

